# Anyone still active here?



## ZeRo2o9 (Nov 6, 2011)

Any vivid users still active here? Haven't really seen anything posted lately

Sent from my HTC Vivid 4G


----------



## strose09 (Mar 12, 2012)

Still here...Just haven't posted much.


----------



## camo_flage (Dec 30, 2012)

The first phone I buy happens to be the least dev-supported one and a pain to make roms for


----------



## ZeRo2o9 (Nov 6, 2011)

thats why I still try to keep up with MIUI. it's not much but its 1 more rom we have available


----------



## strose09 (Mar 12, 2012)

The CM roms have been picking up pace lately but I have yet to try it out. Been happy with WCX's roms but would love to get a taste of Sense 4.0 if we can get a legal port finished.


----------



## xxshadowxslayerxx (Sep 8, 2012)

Yolo and stuff. Right? Who cares xD

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZeRo2o9 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxshadowxslayerxx (Sep 8, 2012)

All the action is on xda. If you know what I mean... jk

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

